# Headliner / interior trim stain removal made worse!!



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi all, I have a mark on the headliner and side pillar, I tried a bit of foaming cleaner that worked for me in the past but on this vehicle it has left a nasty stain of its own.

Product is called groom foam upholstery cleaner.

Any suggestions how to remove or reduce it?

Dap with warm water and a towel?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Grey headliners are always a nightmare for this sort of thing. 

Try mixing a weak solution of upholstery cleaner with hot water. Use a clean mf, and wring it out until it's almost dry, and wipe the headliner with that. If you get it too wet, you'll probably end up with water marks. 

You could also try a steamer with an md pad on it to see if that works. 

Good luck

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

